# Trawler Cradock



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi, I've been reading my Grandfathers Continuous Certificate of Discharge papers,

And Two entries have me stumped, maybe because of the fancy writing and also because the entries are in Pencil and 87 years old.

But does anyone know of the Cradock - 139348, 202. Which i believe is the Ships number, and tonnage ? and owned by the Vanessa Fishing Company.

He served on her from the 16/3/20, to 24/8/20, we believe he was allowed to leave due to his mothers death, the Trawler was at Milford Haven at the time.

And the Second is very vague !. We believe it to be the Wearwood, the name of owners looks like Emidlesin ? , 128817, 8013 ? which he served on between 27/10/19, - 6/2/20, the area fished was the River Plate ?

Thanks to anyone who can help.

D.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Cradock was registered in Lowestoft LT591 but fished from Milford Haven from 1921-1938 ( Milford Steam Trawler Database )

As to the Wearwood I don't have any records but hopefully someone else will


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

That was well quick, thanks Davie, i'll check out the site right now.


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

I dont believe this, I've found Trawlers that my Grandad and Great uncle fished from, and now have pictures of them both, the 'Furze' and the 'Willing Boys',

Just goes to show how useful this site is !


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

D -

The CRADOCK (LT591) landed fish in Milford from 19 Jan 1921 - 12 Dec 1938, so it would seem that your Grandfather didn't sail out of that port.

She was originally named WILLIAM CHALMERS as an Admiralty vessel, but fished as CRADOCK. I'm afraid I don't know her owners prior to 1921, but from her fishing number, they might have been a Lowestoft firm.

BarryJ
Milford Trawlers


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for that Barry, It would seem that my Grandfather travelled quite a bit, Today i've been told we have family in Fleetwood, and Grimsby ! Which could ring true with finding out about the Lynandi GY57.

Also strange as it might seem, My Cousin is called Lynn, and it would seem that he has had something to do with the Dilys (My mothers Name born 1934) but it was before the Fishing Strike...thank god !!(==D)


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

I've told my mother about the Lynandi, and she was upset over the following Piece,

From a local newspaper, probably the West Wales Guardian of 22nd January 1954:

* On Thursday afternoon the "Lynandi", a Castle type trawler, owned by R.G. Parsley, and commanded by Skipper W. G. King, was fishing off the Old Head of Kinsale, when boiler trouble developed.*

My Great Uncle was lost in September 1940 on the Respondo, my Grandfather went to his grave never knowing where or what happened to him ! Now we know they were attacked off the Cork Coast by German Pilots and Sunk, as Dive Ireland have found the Wreck. But for 14 years 1940 to 1954, my Grandfather had been Trawling the very spot where the Respondo sank, *Old Head of Kinsale* and he never knew !


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

Barry, you site has given my Mother more information than she ever knew, Thanks for your hard work and dedication.


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

From FMHT database. Fills in a bit more.

CRADOCK (LT591) (1933)
Ad.No. 4472. O.N.139348. 203g 88n 115.4 x 22.2 x 12.1 feet
T.3-cyl by Hawthorns & Co Ltd, Leith
Boiler by Hawthorns & Co Ltd, Leith

1.1919: Launched by Hawthorns & Co Ltd, Leith (Yd.No.170) (“Strath” class) for The Admiralty as William Chalmers. 1919: Sold to L. C. Cockrell, Wivenhoe. 2.5.1919: Renamed Cradock (H14). 30.8.1919: Completed. 12.1919: Sold to Vanessa Fishing Co Ltd, Wivenhoe (L.C. Cockrell, manager). 6.12.1919: Registered at Lowestoft (LT591). 1923: Sold to Arthur S. Bowlby, Harlow (Edward D. W. Lawford, manager). pre 1925: Sold to Vanessa Fishing Co Ltd, Milford Haven (Edward D. W. Lawford, manager). 7.1928: Sold to Robert Taylor & Sons Ltd, Dundee. 5.1933: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Fleetwood (Basil Parkes, manager). 12.1933: Sold to Shields Engineering & Dry Dock Co Ltd, North Shields R. Irvin & Sons Ltd, managers). 12.1933: Lowestoft registry closed. 1.1934: Registered at Shields (SN8). 8.11.1941: Attacked and bombed by German aircraft, 14 miles NNE of St. Abbs Head and subsequently foundered.

HAGNABY (1) (BN179) (1923-1925)
Ad.No.3587. O.N. 143809. 281g (282g) 109n (54n) 125.5 x 23.5 x 12.7 feet 
T.3-cyl by Amos & Smith Ltd, Hull

2.11.1917: Launched by Cook, Welton & Gemmell Ltd, Beverley (Yd.No.382) (“Castle” class) for The Admiralty as Richard Bacon. 12.3.1918: Completed. 24.8.1920: Registered by The Admiralty as a fishing vessel at London (LO438). 1922: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Boston (Fred Parkes, manager). 7.7.1922: London registry closed. 7.1922: Renamed Hagnaby (BN179). 1923: Transferred to Fleetwood when Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd moved to the port. 2.1925: Sold to Victor Fourny, Boulogne. Renamed Professeur Bergoniê. 1930: Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co Ltd, Fleetwood (F. Parkes, manager). 4.3.1930: Renamed Daily Chronicle (FD69). 5/6/7.1933: Chartered by Italian Government to provide support for a transAtlantic flight involving 20 to 30 aeroplanes. 1934: Sold to Thomas L. Devlin & Sons, Granton (T. L. Devlin, manager). 5.11.1934: Fleetwood registry closed. 11.1934: Renamed Commodator (GN6). 29.8.1939: Requisitioned for war service and converted for minesweeping duties (P.No. FY.634). 1942: Transferred to Thomas L. Devlin & Sons Ltd, Granton (T. L. Devlin, manager). 1943: Sold to Mrs E. D. Breen, Edinburgh. 6.1945: Sold to Grimsby Merchants Amalgamated Fishing Co Ltd, Grimsby. 6.1945: Granton registry closed. 6.1945: Registered at Grimsby (GY57). 4.10.1945: Re-classed at Glasgow and returned. 1946: Sold to Don Trawling Co (Milford) Ltd, Milford Haven. 7.1948: Sold to R. G. Parsley, Milford Haven. Renamed Lynandi (GY57). 1954: Sold to BISCO and allocated to Thos. W. Ward Ltd, Sheffield for demolition. 27.8.1954: Delivered Castle Pill for demolition. 10.1954: Grimsby registry closed.
(Richard Bacon, AB (volunteer), age 47, b. Salisbury, Wiltshire - VICTORY (SB645))
Gil.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for those details of the CRADOCK, Gil - I'll include that info on the relavant page when I get down to names beginning 'CR'. (There seem to be a hell of a lot of names beginning with C !)

And thanks to 'Milford Haven' (the forum member, not the waterway), for his kind remarks about the website.

BarryJ


----------



## Milford Haven (Sep 4, 2007)

gil mayes said:


> From FMHT database. Fills in a bit more.
> 
> CRADOCK (LT591) (1933)
> Ad.No. 4472. O.N.139348. 203g 88n 115.4 x 22.2 x 12.1 feet
> ...



Thanks for that information,

Cradock gets renamed the Lynandi !!! 

We were looking for different ships, yet she was the same one all along. Your a Gem Gil.


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

*Lynandi*

I joined this site today looking for information regarding The Lynandi because I have an article in the "Toilers of the Deep" March-April 1954 where my father Charlie Middlemiss was one of the crew members of the Inverforth who rescued the Lynandi in a "20 hour battle in 70 mph gales" towing her 100 miles.

I've asked the question in another thread if anybody could shed some light on a Merchant Navy silver cigarette case I have which was presented to my father quoting "a token of appreciation from the Owners of the S/S Nestlea dated 21 11 40.

Deborah


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Deborah - I hope you will see this reply, even though it's nearly a month late. I've only just seen your query, and as it's not related to a trawler, let alone a Milford trawler, it's probably not surprising that you haven't had an answer yet.

I can't tell you much about the NESTLEA, other than that she belonged to the Cliffside Shipping Co., part of John Morrison & Son, of 28 Mosley St., Newcastle upon Tyne 1.

She was a tramp built in 1921, and was of 4274 gross tons. Her funnel was black, with a red Maltese Cross on a white band. Most importantly, she seems to have survived the war, but I don't know her fate.

BarryJ


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Deborah,
you might have more luck if you send the post over to warsailors.com


Cheers


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Trevor/Barry
There is a long thread on this subject over on the Mercantile Marine forum
http://www.mercantilemarine.org/showthread.php?t=1029

regards
Roger


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Roger, I hadn't been there before, very interesting

cheers (Thumb)


----------



## Mark McShane (Oct 11, 2006)

middld said:


> I've asked the question in another thread if anybody could shed some light on a Merchant Navy silver cigarette case I have which was presented to my father quoting "a token of appreciation from the Owners of the S/S Nestlea dated 21 11 40.
> 
> Deborah


Deborah,

The Milford Trawler DERESKE was involved in the rescue of twenty survivors from NESTLEA on 19th November 1940. They were shortly met by the Ballycotton lifeboat who took the men ashore.


Regards,

Mark


----------

